# Avengers: Endgame - Trailer stellt neuen Rekord auf



## Darkmoon76 (9. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Endgame - Trailer stellt neuen Rekord auf* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Trailer stellt neuen Rekord auf*


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2018)

Unverdient. Ich fand den Trailer ziemlich nichtssagend.


----------



## ssj3rd1 (9. Dezember 2018)

Lustig, laut Kommentatoren in allen Foren haben doch alle Leute genug von Comic Filmen? Und was anderes läuft ja erst recht nicht im Kino! 

Dabei laufen durschnittlich 2-4 Filme im gesamten Jahr, der Rest der Zeit läuft komplett anderes Programm. Aber so ist das mit dem Hate, selten steckt ein Hirn dahinter, sondern nur ein großes Maul


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2018)

ssj3rd1 schrieb:


> Lustig, laut Kommentatoren in allen Foren haben doch alle Leute genug von Comic Filmen? Und was anderes läuft ja erst recht nicht im Kino!
> 
> Dabei laufen durschnittlich 2-4 Filme im gesamten Jahr, der Rest der Zeit läuft komplett anderes Programm. Aber so ist das mit dem Hate, selten steckt ein Hirn dahinter, sondern nur ein großes Maul



Also alleine aus dem MCU liefen dieses Jahr _Black Panther, Infinity War _und _Ant-Man (Wasp)_.
Aus dem DC EU kommt noch _Aquaman _hinzu.
Dann gab es noch _Venom, Die Unglaublichen 2, Deadpool 2 _...

... damit wären wir dann schon mal bei 7 und dann gibt's ja noch laufende Serien wie _Flash, Gotham, Supergirl, Krypton, Daredevil _etc 

Also einen gewissen Overkill kann man da schon diagnostizieren ...


----------



## ssj3rd1 (9. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also alleine aus dem MCU liefen dieses Jahr _Black Panther, Infinity War _und _Ant-Man (Wasp)_.
> Aus dem DC EU kommt noch _Aquaman _hinzu.
> Dann gab es noch _Venom, Die Unglaublichen 2, Deadpool 2 _...
> 
> ...



7 Filme in 365 Tagen, obwohl ich die Unglaublichen nicht wirklich mitzähle, da keine wirkliche Verfilmung eines Comic. 
Ich war in allen Filmen drin, hatte zwischendurch aber immer 2 Monate Pause, im Sommer sogar 3. Ein Overkill sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus. 

Und bei den Serien bin ich erst recht nicht bei dir, da gibt es ja wohl unzählig Serien die nicht ansatzweise mit Comics zu tun haben, hier schätze ich dass Verhältnis auf 20 zu 1, eher noch ausgeprägter. 
Es gibt doch bestimmt alleine mehr CIS Serien als Comic Serien


----------



## Phone (9. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Unverdient. Ich fand den Trailer ziemlich nichtssagend.


Yo ich auch, dachte da kommt  nur eine Kleinigkeit um den "Geil" Effekt  hochkochen zu lassen aber der Trailer sagt NEIN 
Daher glaube ich auch das es ziemlich jeden so gegangen ist - Rekord ja und wohl auch Rekord der Enttäuschungen ^^


----------



## steel2000 (9. Dezember 2018)

Als Einstimmung auf die Fortsetzung war der Trailer genau richtig: Die düstere Atmosphäre aufgrund der Ereignisse des vorherigen Films gut eingefangen, ohne die Handlung preiszugeben. Wenn ich beispielsweise an Trailer a la `Aquaman` denke, wo in zweieinhalb Minuten die halbe Handlung verraten zu seien scheint, dann lieber nichtssagende Bilder.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Dezember 2018)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Als Einstimmung auf die Fortsetzung war der Trailer genau richtig: Die düstere Atmosphäre aufgrund der Ereignisse des vorherigen Films gut eingefangen, ohne die Handlung preiszugeben. Wenn ich beispielsweise an Trailer a la `Aquaman` denke, wo in zweieinhalb Minuten die halbe Handlung verraten zu seien scheint, dann lieber nichtssagende Bilder.



Seh ich ähnlich.
Zumal wir doch interessantes erfahren haben.
Clint ist wie vermutet jetzt als Ronin unterwegs und Scott hat es irgendwie geschafft aus dem Quantumrealm zu entkommen.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich war seit Fr ohne Internet, kleine Auszeit, und hab den Trailer erst heute Abend gesehen.

Ich schließ mich hier Matthias an: gut das hier nicht gespoilert wird und 'uns' nur ein paar kleine Infobrocken gegeben werden.


----------



## Rdrk710 (9. Dezember 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich.
> Zumal wir doch interessantes erfahren haben.
> Clint ist wie vermutet jetzt als Ronin unterwegs und Scott hat es irgendwie geschafft aus dem Quantumrealm zu entkommen.



Wobei beides auch nicht wirklich überraschend wäre, und damit der Informationsgehalt gegen Null geht. Am besten ist es doch, man schaut diese Trailer erst gar nicht


----------



## Enisra (10. Dezember 2018)

ssj3rd1 schrieb:


> 7 Filme in 365 Tagen, obwohl ich die Unglaublichen nicht wirklich mitzähle, da keine wirkliche Verfilmung eines Comic.
> Ich war in allen Filmen drin, hatte zwischendurch aber immer 2 Monate Pause, im Sommer sogar 3. Ein Overkill sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus.



Leute Jammern schon rum wenn alle andert halb Jahre mal ein Star Wars Film kommt ...


----------



## Frullo (10. Dezember 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Leute Jammern schon rum wenn alle andert halb Jahre mal ein Star Wars Film kommt ...



Leute Jammern schon rum wenn jedes Jahr mal ein Star Wars Film kommt - oder innerhalb eines halben Jahres zwei Star Wars Filme erscheinen.

FTFY

Zurück zum Thema:

Inzwischen hat sich meine persönliche Meinung ein klein wenig verschoben: In seiner Gesamtheit ist das MCU kohärent aufgebaut, was ich bei einem (Film-)Universum in dem verschiedene Geschichten spielen als durchaus positiv empfinde. Ändert aber nicht wirklich viel an der Tatsache, dass ich mir die MCU-Filme weiterhin selten bis gar nicht im Kino reinziehen werde, da sie mir persönlich zu wenig hergeben. Klar, gutes, wenn nicht sogar exzellentes Popcorn-Kino, aber für die Preise die bei uns in der Schweiz in Sachen Kino herrschen, wo man (gefühlt) einen Kleinkredit aufnehmen muss, um sich das mit der ganzen Familie zu leisten, lass ich es dann doch lieber sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Unverdient. Ich fand den Trailer ziemlich nichtssagend.


Also, ich fand ihn schon recht aussagekräftig. Man bekommt ein bisschen was zu sehen, ohne groß gespoilert zu werden, und zumindest ich bin definitiv neugierig geworden. 



Frullo schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat sich meine persönliche Meinung ein klein wenig verschoben: In seiner Gesamtheit ist das MCU kohärent aufgebaut, was ich bei einem (Film-)Universum in dem verschiedene Geschichten spielen als durchaus positiv empfinde. Ändert aber nicht wirklich viel an der Tatsache, dass ich mir die MCU-Filme weiterhin selten bis gar nicht im Kino reinziehen werde, da sie mir persönlich zu wenig hergeben. Klar, gutes, wenn nicht sogar exzellentes Popcorn-Kino, aber für die Preise die bei uns in der Schweiz in Sachen Kino herrschen, wo man (gefühlt) einen Kleinkredit aufnehmen muss, um sich das mit der ganzen Familie zu leisten, lass ich es dann doch lieber sein.



Ich hab mir auch die wenigsten MCU-Filme im Kino angesehen. Aber ich denke, Avengers: Endgame wird definitiv einen Kinobesuch wert sein. Schon Infinity War war auf der Leinwand ein Genuss.


----------

